# Just do it



## Murph (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi,

I have not a lot to introduce that may be significantly different from others who have posted. I cannot be sure what pushed me to seek out a forum in which I can find similar minds; I believe it was the feeling of isolation that I presume to be pervasive with writers. I am at the edge of reason with regards of what I think I should do and what I know to be what is right to do for me. Writing began as a dream and has slowly trapped me into a nagging purpose, and for everything that I do which may seem like a deviation from writing I am faced with a detachment and disinterest to life. So I have given up the self-doubt and I just passionately accept I will write, whatever that may mean in terms of success or failure. I am at the moment studying English literature and philosophy, which seems entirely worthwhile for my writing, however it takes me away from it. As I have said, I feel I am at the edge of reason, where logically my degree will forward my work but it takes my natural voice and cracks it with a forceful, argumentative voice that screams apathy in its impractical analysis of each detail. I just realised I may be ranting a little, I guess I would love just to let go and write, the passion is there, it is simply a matter of just doing it. It would be interesting to understand other people's positions in their writing, I believe a writer left to their own isolation can be maddening as you cannot see the wood for the trees, or however the saying goes.  

Nan.


----------



## Potty (Apr 5, 2014)

Murph said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe it was the feeling of isolation that I presume to be pervasive throughout many writers.





> I believe a writer left to their own isolation can be maddening



Pfft, speak for yourself. I have many many characters to keep me company and I can make them dance to my tune. Dance little puppets... DANCE! Hahahaha!

*cough* Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Murph (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome, its all very new to me.

Well ok maybe you are right, I'll retract the comment that it is pervasive, maybe I am just stating a bad stereotype of the lonely, romantic poet isolated in the natural world. 

P.s. I hope to be the next Wordsworth, well in female form ha : p


----------



## Pandora (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome Murph, your first post is beautiful and honest. You will be a writer I will enjoy. After ten posts you can share your work with us. I look forward to that.
Enjoy WF, you are correct many like minds here.


----------



## borealforest8 (Apr 5, 2014)

that's, can't see the forest from the trees, lol, close enough for government work.


----------



## dvspec (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm a control freak.  I write fiction, because no one in reality will do what I tell them.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 5, 2014)

Murph as a logger I pretty much have to see the forest for the trees or I am out of work.  I am often surprised how often this phrase is used by you non-logging types 

I write as a way to make more space in side my head, it is full of stories and when I write them down it gives me room to let another one in.  I love to tell stories and have never thought of myself as a writer. I have had a bunch of help from others here with the skills to become one.  Writing keeps the brain active as much as reading anyway. 

I hope you find your niche here there are many venues for a writer depending on your interests        Welcome to the forum


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome! I enjoy writing because it's like therapy, a form of it that lets me torture my characters in all kinds of creative ways so that I don't have to do the same to people around me. Whoops...did I say that out loud?


----------



## Murph (Apr 6, 2014)

*What is a non- logging type?*



Plasticweld said:


> Murph as a logger I pretty much have to see the forest for the trees or I am out of work.  I am often surprised how often this phrase is used by you non-logging types
> 
> I write as a way to make more space in side my head, it is full of stories and when I write them down it gives me room to let another one in.  I love to tell stories and have never thought of myself as a writer. I have had a bunch of help from others here with the skills to become one.  Writing keeps the brain active as much as reading anyway.
> 
> I hope you find your niche here there are many venues for a writer depending on your interests        Welcome to the forum




I am smiling at your use of 'you' with reference to non-logging types. I am simply writing another story with another voice; this voice being unable to see the forest for the trees, or as she says "wood for the trees". I find it empowering, in a strange way, to disguise myself and to test a character's way on the world. I keep up the pretense until I find out every part of the character's actions and reactions, thoughts and deliberations, with the world. I can only understand a character by testing her/him with scenarios, and the best way to do that instead of searching for all the circumstances in my mind, I take her for a walk on everyday life with me. Today, she walked in hope to find a connection to her heart rather than her mind and she came across a ladybird. Selfishly, she thought to pick the ladybird up to feel the humbleness of the innocent but realized that if she did that she would bring about fear to this ladybird, which would defeat the purpose of her endeavor to connect with her heart. Nature is the connection to the soul and heart, she believes, as she is an ardent reader of the early Romantics. I find that these small spilt second thoughts of a character are the foundations of the essence of who he or she is as a person. Thus, with such foundations we can imagine how they will react to the storyline the writer fits them into. So really I am only enjoying getting to know my character, and if that makes her a 'non logging type', I better go find out what is attributed to this type and see if she is a particular of such an archetype


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

> What is a non-logging type?


 - Murph... I think he (plasticweld) means literally (a logger-person that chops down trees for their commercial use), not literal (bookish metaphor) You have a masculine sounding avatar (excuse my prejudice here, no neg. judgment...) but I don't supect that you live in the Northwest, sporting a flannel, big boots, and a chainsaw, do you? (me either)


----------



## Murph (Apr 6, 2014)

Haha Thanks, I guess I was trying to make a bad joke out of it... well a very bad joke, trying to keep in my character's mind. I have been trying to explore her. Judgments are welcomed, I guess I am trying to portray a quirky type, who is somewhat arrogant but it comes from fear. She does not have a natural wit and so she forces it as a defense which people find it odd and out of place, which is exactly what she feels. She's not entirely meant to be feminine in the stereotype.. Anyway, I only began to imagine this character, its very sketchy at the moment. Though it's fun to play around with ideas.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome Murph, welcome to Sure-wood, where we're not all so sure of what we're doing (but at least we're willing).http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKOwaWUQCfI


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> - Murph... I think he (plasticweld) means literally (a logger-person that chops down trees for their commercial use), not literal (bookish metaphor) You have a masculine sounding avatar (excuse my prejudice here, no neg. judgment...) but I don't supect that you live in the Northwest, sporting a flannel, big boots, and a chainsaw, do you? (me either)




Murph being a real logger, chainsaw boots and axe on my belt I an honestly use the phrase " You"    "non-logger types" and get away with it.

  I think your approach to character development is not used often enough. The readers imagination can fill in the details if they know who is involved.  I would rather see more info in who is in the action than to know the color of the sky.  I think this is what you are trying to say in a round about way?


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Murph. You will fit right in with 'characters' here.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, knowing there are other people out there to share your struggle always helps!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing forums: Extra cheese.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Murph. Don't be too isolated, but there is a lot to be said for occasional solitude. Google "Solitude and Leadership" to find a great essay on the subject by William Deresiewicz.


----------

